# the Four Basic Food Groups



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look good, I love gravy and biscuits.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a plate full of gravy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I LOVE gravy. And that butter melting on a biscuit, yum. It all looks perfect.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, perfect...Bisquits and gravy and country fried steak...it doesn’t get better than this! ^^^^^^^^^


----------

